# Newest Members



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

just went to Booklyn and got a 75gal acrylic with built in wet/dry stand and top for free with 3 reds pushing 7.5-8"

they are divided from my smaller reds in the 55 till all is set up in their 75

special thanks to ethan for the tank and all equipment thanks again man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

lucky


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Very nice --

Outta curiousity,how do you transport monster pygos of that size?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

CT,

You should keep those 3 in your 55 and put your 9 smaller one's in that 75 -- that would be nice

good luck


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

awesome, congrats.
wes


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha sorry off topic, but is that a 1990 bmw 325 ix? my buddy has one and he has never seen another one, and i told him i could find one.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice reds


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

mauls said:


> haha sorry off topic, but is that a 1990 bmw 325 ix? my buddy has one and he has never seen another one, and i told him i could find one.
> [snapback]1052421[/snapback]​


1991 325ix good eye E30 and E46 are my 2 fav body styles for a bmw.

i was thinking of puttign the 9 reds in the 75gal but the large guys are so big i think they would like the turn around room in the 75gal. plus its a bigger tank and they look damn near breeding size







hopefully i can get som esweet lovin in the 75.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

you are one lucky man


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

can't beat a free deal...great pickup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a great free deal


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is going to be good looking tank


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

to transport Ps this size i used a rubbermaid plastic bin poked some large holes in the lid so air can get in but limit splash from the drive i added 1 tab of the jungle buddies tabs that turns water blue and has a mild seditive and helps oxygen exchange and a battery operated airpump.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

What a deal...........


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great deal they will be real happy in the 75.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

nice pickup


----------

